# Where to buy Birkenstock in New York?



## Perreault (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello!

I am not a pro chef but I work in an environnement similar to a kitchen, an operating room...

I will be in NYC for a few days and want to find a place to try and buy a pair of Birki. I don't want to buy them online, want to try first.

Can you tell me where you buy them in Manhattan?

Thanks,


----------



## James (Aug 28, 2014)

deleted. thought you were looking for knives


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 29, 2014)

Go to www.mystore411 and search for Birkenstock, New York. There are a ton of stores that carry them.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

save some time and check out amazon.


----------

